# 05 Impala makes strange noise when turning left



## shiney (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 2005 Impala that makes a strange noise when I take a left turn and give it gas. It doesn't do it when I take a right turn.

Not sure how to describe the noise it makes, but it sort of sounds like a whine, I already checked the belt and it's not loose.

What could it be?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning shiney, ensure the power steering reservior level is correctly filled, they don't need to be low by very much to produce odd noises.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers qldit.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi shiney and welcome to TSF:wave:

gldit probably hit on the problem, but if not, you may have a tire rubbing when turning
left. If you have replaced the original tires, the new ones may be just a little bit wider and can rub on the frame on a hard turn. It's not likely anything associated with the engine. More likely something associated with the stearing. Look for rub marks on the frame and also the stearing rods and connector arms underneath.

Cheers,
Mack1


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

If its a high pitch squeal could it be a brake wear sensor(noise may stop when brakes are applied due to pad flex)and will get worse as brakes wear.What speeds do you hear the noise at and can you tell general area.
If the noise is a lower pitch could be LF wheel bearing but my money is on the wear sensor with this amount info.
Good hunting,Cardoc


----------

